# shed dogs



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone trained their bird dog to find sheds. If so how did it turn out and did it affect the way they hunt birds. I have a DD that I mainly hunt upland game with and was thinking about training him to find sheds. My only fear is that it will hurt him when it comes to finding the birds. Thanks in advance.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

You will be fine hunting sheds with him. I have DD's that bring me sheds regularly while we are hunting birds. Just work him on retrieving sheds when training and it will translate to the field as a retrieve for him just like any game you would hunt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I have DD's that bring me sheds regularly while we are hunting birds.


If my DD wasted time to bring me a shed while I was hunting birds I'd beat him with it.

Shed hunting is GAY. :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I have DD's that bring me sheds regularly while we are hunting birds.
> 
> 
> If my DD wasted time to bring me a shed while I was hunting birds I'd beat him with it.
> ...


----------

